# New Zealand Skilled Migration Process



## drweb (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi,

can anyone tell me the process of skilled migration for New Zealand.

Today i had visited one New Zealand immigration consultant and he said that New Zealand skilled immigration is impossible now for skilled migration because we need job employers letter.

Although i had calculated my points for New Zealand and according to points calculator i am earning 135 points.

Can anyone guide me please.


Regards,
Zeeshan Saeed.


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

Sounds correct drweb, you really need a job offer to get in these days, employers are looking to fill most vacancies from local people.


----------

